
Ask HN: Where to discuss ideas for the future of an Open Source project - lichtenberger
Provided that you have no active community as of now. Where would you discuss ideas and proposals for further development and to get some input from a community? (it&#x27;s written in Java&#x2F;Kotlin)
======
rapnie
[https://github.com/open-source-ideas/open-source-
ideas](https://github.com/open-source-ideas/open-source-ideas)

------
sven_n
Maybe forums related to the project domain ;)

~~~
lichtenberger
Probably doesn't help if no one is looking at it due to a lacking community as
of now ;-)

